# Scene Duration Timer



## Carl Jones (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello!

I don't normally do this because you all have such fantastic software already but I was wondering if a Scene timer could be added in the filters for a scene so that one could simply one click press their hotkey to switch scenes, it run it's course, then it automatically switch back to the previous scene after the timer had concluded. This would be especially helpful for very quick scenes only seconds long that have to be done on the fly.

Thanks!


----------



## H4ndy (Oct 3, 2017)

Try the advance scene switcher plugin:
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/automatic-scene-switching.395/


----------

